# What's your location?



## Paulietivo (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi everyone, I am looking to meet other winemakers in my area and didn't see a location thread. I wanted to talk fresh juice suppliers that you use. I am located in North Attleboro Massachusetts which is near Providence RI. So where is everyone located? Is anyone near me?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 6, 2020)

Paulietivo said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking to meet other winemakers in my area and didn't see a location thread. I wanted to talk fresh juice suppliers that you use. I am located in North Attleboro Massachusetts which is near Providence RI. So where is everyone located? Is anyone near me?



Based on your avatar, I would not have guessed your location! I root for those same teams.

BTW, you can set your own location for all to see by clicking on your user name at the top right of your screen. Then choose "Account details" from the drop-down menu. Then it shows up when you post below your avatar, like the "near Milwaukee" you see on mine.


----------



## M.E.N. (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi Paulietivo,
Winemaker from Wrentham, MA here (so very nearby). While there are multiple sources in both MA & RI, I've found that Musto Wine Grape Co., in Hartford, CT, is the best source for the majority of my wine making needs (that's grapes, juice, equipment & supplies). I've been using them for several years now & IMO their quality, variety and pricing is hard to beat. They're also a great source of information & offer training classes if you're just starting out.
Let me know if you'd like to connect & "talk shop".


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 7, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Based on your avatar, I would not have guessed your location! I root for those same teams.
> 
> BTW, you can set your own location for all to see by clicking on your user name at the top right of your screen. Then choose "Account details" from the drop-down menu. Then it shows up when you post below your avatar, like the "near Milwaukee" you see on mine.



Hey thanks sour it's great to meet a fellow Philadelphia sports fan. I grew up there and take that pride with me. Still I can't complain about where I'm at now except for the Patriots fans around me. I made the change in the settings.


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 7, 2020)

M.E.N. said:


> Hi Paulietivo,
> Winemaker from Wrentham, MA here (so very nearby). While there are multiple sources in both MA & RI, I've found that Musto Wine Grape Co., in Hartford, CT, is the best source for the majority of my wine making needs (that's grapes, juice, equipment & supplies). I've been using them for several years now & IMO their quality, variety and pricing is hard to beat. They're also a great source of information & offer training classes if you're just starting out.
> Let me know if you'd like to connect & "talk shop".


Yes definitely, Wrentham is around the corner. I'm not new to winemaking but I am newer to modern winemaking techniques. I used to do things the old way and had fizzy wine in the bottles. Anyway over the past 5 years I've made a lot of changes and learned new techniques. I even used bentonite for the first time last week, lol! And I just bought an allinonewinepump from Steve. So far living here in mass for 4 years and I have bought fresh juice from Silverlake beer and wine in Cranston RI and Al Jacs wine in Providence RI. I'm interested in Musto wine grape now. Let's connect.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 7, 2020)

Paulietivo said:


> Hey thanks sour it's great to meet a fellow Philadelphia sports fan. I grew up there and take that pride with me. Still I can't complain about where I'm at now except for the Patriots fans around me. I made the change in the settings.



Yup, I grew up in Philly, too (NE Philly to be exact). In fact, @Ajmassa and I went to the same high school!


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 8, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Yup, I grew up in Philly, too (NE Philly to be exact). In fact, @Ajmassa and I went to the same high school!


. 
Tis true. 
At a 4th of July get together last wknd there was obviously booze flowing and music blaring. My sister in law had a playlist goin on shuffle. Then later on with fireworks booming and popping while lighting up the night sky the speakers cut to God Bless America—live version by Kate Smith. We all stopped and took full appreciation of the moment. Followed by discussions of how much we miss hockey/sports. Followed by discussions after being reminded Kate Smith had actually been “cancelled”. Statue outside arena removed, since we now love to judge people of the past based on woke standards of the present. And that it’s all a goddamn shame. We raised our glasses to Kate and the Flars then moved on the next topic. 

Welcome to WMT @Paulietivo. Love the avi


----------



## PandemoniumWines (Jul 8, 2020)

probably should leave off that last bit as it's neither here nor there and thoroughly unwelcome.


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 8, 2020)

PandemoniumWines said:


> probably should leave off that last bit as it's neither here nor there and thoroughly unwelcome.


My opinion about ANYTHING is neither here nor there. Just as yours.

Not gonna censor myself. Was something from my childhood that was a staple of the experience when attending events that is now removed —- Id compare it to going to wrigley field without the Harry Carey statue. it’s OK to feel that this situation is unfortunate. That it’s a shame.


----------



## Spencerthebuilder (Jul 8, 2020)

From Newport, like Phili, another historical old Navy town, no one should be afraid to say God Bless America. Particularly on the 4th


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 8, 2020)

@Ajmassa & @sour_grapes 
Which school? 
Are you guys still in NorthEast Philly?


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 8, 2020)

Paulietivo said:


> @Ajmassa & @sour_grapes
> Which school?
> Are you guys still in NorthEast Philly?


He’s talking about Father Judge HS. My parents are still in the neighborhood. And many relatives and friends so still find myself there quite often. I grew up in Bustleton, and bought a house in Mayfair. 

But then I met a woman from New Jersey. and you know how the rest goes. lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 8, 2020)

And I grew up pretty close to Judge. Half my family still lives near there, the other half live downtown. I am the only apostate.

I lived many places after high school, and wound up in Milwaukee due to a job. Turns out to be a fine place to wind up!

How did you find yourself in the land of the evil Patriots/Bruins/Celtics/Sox?


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 8, 2020)

Well I was in the class of 96 at Judge! 
Moved to Florida after college. Finally got married and after my son was born we moved to the wife's hometown to raise him around family. Fyi watching the Eagles beat the Patriots in the super bowl at the in laws house here was priceless. Lots of crying and complaining about the Brandon cook's hit.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 8, 2020)

Paulietivo said:


> Well I was in the class of 96 at Judge!



WHAT!?!?!? Another Judge guy? That is insane. What're the chances?

(I am much older, '81. AJ is more your speed.)




> Moved to Florida after college. Finally got married and after my son was born we moved to the wife's hometown to raise him around family. Fyi watching the Eagles beat the Patriots in the super bowl at the in laws house here was priceless. Lots of crying and complaining about the Brandon cook's hit.



I bet that was the shit! I hope you weren't there in '04/05, though.


----------



## DizzyIzzy (Jul 9, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> My opinion about ANYTHING is neither here nor there. Just as yours.
> 
> Not gonna censor myself. Was something from my childhood that was a staple of the experience when attending events that is now removed —- Id compare it to going to wrigley field without the Harry Carey statue. it’s OK to feel that this situation is unfortunate. That it’s a shame.


*AJ, I agree with you 100%.* What all is going on now is INSANE! We have got a God-given right to feel, think, and say what we want without deprecation, and condescension by others who think and feel differently!...................BTW, nobody sings that song like Kate Smith.............................Dizzy


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 9, 2020)

I am taking no position on Kate Smith here. I speak only to the limits of free expression.

You may have a God-given right to feel, think, and say what you want. In the US, the First Amendment guarantees that your speech cannot be censored _by the government. _However, no one has a right to be free of the _consequences_ of their speech. If you say something opprobrious, expect opprobrium. Other people are completely free to react to your speech with deprecation or condescension, if they see fit. 

Also, note that private parties (such as this forum) are free to censor your speech.



DizzyIzzy said:


> *AJ, I agree with you 100%.* What all is going on now is INSANE! We have got a God-given right to feel, think, and say what we want without deprecation, and condescension by others who think and feel differently!...................BTW, nobody sings that song like Kate Smith.............................Dizzy


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 9, 2020)

I agree with everything said By everyone. it wasn’t my intent to derail the thread at all or get into a discussion on a social issue. Just mentioned as a sidenote b/c I genuinely forgot about it at the time and imo it was noteworthy. Sorta like a sign of the times without delving into it.

In hindsight I Even agree @PandemoniumWines to a degree. not about anyone’s particular “take” - just in general. Just here.

Because after all- this is a winemaking forum. Plenty of corners of the internet to let it all out and battle. We can enter the thunderdome of Twitter, reddit, Facebook any time we want. But it is extremely nice to have somewhere mostly free of politics/social unrest talks. Lately however it’s difficult to avoid any mention and have to actively try to work around it at times— which was kinda my whole point in a broader sense. . That the hot topic gets cancelled then forgotten about- onto the next thing. It’s hard to even keep up even if ya just want to avoid it.
Please don’t cancel me! Lol


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 9, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> But it is extremely nice to have somewhere mostly free of politics/social unrest talks.



Amen, bro'!


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 9, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> WHAT!?!?!? Another Judge guy? That is insane. What're the chances?
> 
> (I am much older, '81. AJ is more your speed.)
> 
> ...


No I was in Philadelphia for the 04/05 season.


sour_grapes said:


> WHAT!?!?!? Another Judge guy? That is insane. What're the chances?
> 
> (I am much older, '81. AJ is more your speed.)
> 
> ...


Nope! I was still in Philadelphia during that season. Still cant believe that loss but we finally got revenge.


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 9, 2020)

@Ajmassa what year did you graduate judge?


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 9, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> He’s talking about Father Judge HS. My parents are still in the neighborhood. And many relatives and friends so still find myself there quite often. I grew up in Bustleton, and bought a house in Mayfair.
> 
> But then I met a woman from New Jersey. and you know how the rest goes. lol


@Ajmassa where you in mayfair when Frusco's Steaks was at Frankford and Wellington?


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 9, 2020)

Paulietivo said:


> No I was in Philadelphia for the 04/05 season.
> 
> Nope! I was still in Philadelphia during that season. Still cant believe that loss but we finally got revenge.



I was living in France that year. I had to stay up until like 4 am to watch that pitiful loss... It was funny, because the announcer was obviously French-Canadian, not French. He was giving the intro, and all I heard was heavily accented French "blah blah BLAH blah blah" and then in perfect, unaccented English "Tom Brady," continuing "blah blah BLAH blah blah" then "Jacksonville, Florida."

But yes, took 13 years, but we got those bastards back!


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 9, 2020)

l


Paulietivo said:


> @Ajmassa where you in mayfair when Frusco's Steaks was at Frankford and Wellington?


i certainly was! I actually drove past recently and noticed the name changed to Francescos. Still looks exactly the same tho. 

Fruscos, Steve’s and Chinks were my main 3 steak spots


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 9, 2020)

@Ajmassa Yes those are the northeast finest steak shops. And I'm sure I served you up some fine cheesesteaks myself. I worked at Frusco's til 2006. I'm glad you called it chinks and not Joe's steaks.


----------



## Venatorscribe (Jul 10, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> I am taking no position on Kate Smith here. I speak only to the limits of free expression.
> 
> You may have a God-given right to feel, think, and say what you want. In the US, the First Amendment guarantees that your speech cannot be censored _by the government. _However, no one has a right to be free of the _consequences_ of their speech. If you say something opprobrious, expect opprobrium. Other people are completely free to react to your speech with deprecation or condescension, if they see fit.
> 
> Also, note that private parties (such as this forum) are free to censor your speech.


You have my full support on that


----------



## Ajmassa (Jul 10, 2020)

Paulietivo said:


> @Ajmassa Yes those are the northeast finest steak shops. And I'm sure I served you up some fine cheesesteaks myself. I worked at Frusco's til 2006. I'm glad you called it chinks and not Joe's steaks.


Oh damn. I actually forgot they changed the name. That joint always kinda went against the grain. Selling strictly cheesteaks and milkshakes. Nothing else. No exceptions. Lol. Super old school

And you most likely did serve me. I bought my joint in ‘Mayfair in 06 which severely upped my Fruscos intake. But before then was still around a lot. Played softball in the bar league at Vogt Rec for a lot of years for a bunch of teams. Toms Sportsman, Coaches, Paddywhacks, Hemingway’s (which is actually @sour_grapes old stomping grounds at Holme Circle) and Chiefs——- Meaning: many late night steaks were had over the years Guaranteed we have crossed paths.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 11, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> Hemingway’s (which is actually @sour_grapes old stomping grounds at Holme Circle)



My brother was an absolute fixture at Hemingway's. Kinda too much, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Paulietivo (Jul 12, 2020)

Ajmassa said:


> Oh damn. I actually forgot they changed the name. That joint always kinda went against the grain. Selling strictly cheesteaks and milkshakes. Nothing else. No exceptions. Lol. Super old school
> 
> And you most likely did serve me. I bought my joint in ‘Mayfair in 06 which severely upped my Fruscos intake. But before then was still around a lot. Played softball in the bar league at Vogt Rec for a lot of years for a bunch of teams. Toms Sportsman, Coaches, Paddywhacks, Hemingway’s (which is actually @sour_grapes old stomping grounds at Holme Circle) and Chiefs——- Meaning: many late night steaks were had over the years Guaranteed we have crossed paths.


Yes I was there from 99-06. Those late night drunks from 2-3 am were nutz! Good times.


----------

